# Fort McAllister Bait



## micahdean (Oct 7, 2015)

Anyone know of a bait shop near Fort McAllister Park that sales live shrimp? Planning a trip in 2 weekends to camp and fish and didn't want to drive all the way back in to Savannah for bait Saturday morning. I will post pictures of the trip.


----------



## mudcrikitt (Oct 7, 2015)

Fort McAllister marina right next to the park.


----------



## micahdean (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks, I will call them. Do they normally have live shrimp?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Oct 7, 2015)

micahdean said:


> Thanks, I will call them. Do they normally have live shrimp?



The normally do.   They did a few weeks ago .  

 Kilkenny marina in Richmond hill has live shrimp also but Ft McAllister will be closer.   

Also check out fish tails restaurant, the new chef is good and if temp drops the She Crab soup is awesome


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Oct 15, 2015)

Bait is all over the place in Queens Bess


----------



## jasper181 (Oct 15, 2015)

I talked to my buddy who actually catches the shrimp for the Marina, they should have plenty.


----------



## micahdean (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks, I plan on getting there early Saturday morning. I may pick some up late Friday and keep them in livewell. Looks like its going to be a nice weekend to be out regardless.


----------

